# *urgent* part loan/sharer Emsworth/waterlooville



## duvet-thief (1 May 2013)

Hi guys,
          I'm looking urgently for a part loan or sharer for my 22 yo 16.3 tbx gelding.
 Don't let the age put you off!!!!!!
    He still jumps up to 2"9, scores a 60% plus dressage test, won't xc but will happily gallop around the jumps and gallop he does!!!
Hacks alone or in company. Would suit experienced rider as can be strong. 
  We are liveried on Thorney island so own transport is a plus


----------



## Sm3887 (16 May 2015)

Hello 
I am interested in getting back to riding, I'm based in thorney if he hasn't been snapped up yet I'd like to meet him.. I'm currently on leave but will be back next week 
Many thanks


----------



## Katterzz (30 May 2015)

Hi are you still looking for someone?I would love to help I've been looking for ages


----------



## Amy Thrift (3 October 2015)

Hi, 

Im based on Thorney Island, so please let me know if you haven't find anyone yet but I'm sure you would of.  Im currently riding twice a week at the riding school on the island.


----------

